# Medication “suddenly” too much after years at the same dose



## SusanDVT (Dec 28, 2021)

Happy New Year, all!
I have been hypothyroid since middle school (I am 56 yo cis female, years post-menopausal, if that matters). I took Synthroid for years until it stopped being as effective. My naturopathic doc put me on Armour Thyroid several years ago with great success.
Two months ago I had the first in-person check up since Covid lockdown in March 2019. My blood work came back: my medication dosage is too high. 
Im really scratching my head in this one. When my weight goes up, so does my blood pressure, blood sugar, etc. Also, my liver enzymes say my non-alcoholic fatty liver issue is worse. I definitely didn’t lose any weight duringthe pandemic 🙄. Why would my thyroid meds be too much now? So odd. Any insights?
Thanks! Susan


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Susan happy new year!!

same thing happened to me around perio to menopause, my metabolic needs changed and my dose that worked for years put my labs a little high. Like you, I didn’t have labs during the pandemic so I’m not sure when it changed. Our needs change through the years and with lifestyle and body changes. There can even be changes with outdoor temperatures, I need more during winter and less during summer. Even if I’m feeling ok I plan to get labs at least once a year from now on.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

As a pilot, I was required by the FAA to have perfect labs. Unfortunately, perfect labs does not directly correspond into feeling or functioning well. One thing I know is that I can reduce some hypothyroid symptoms by simply taking more thyroid. This can drive my labs into the "above normal" range. Yet, it's clear the symptoms reduce. In particular, hypoglycemia between meals is absolutely intolerable with labs in the "normal" range. I've got to drive TSH down to nil, and get free T3 to the top of the range before that particular issue is tolerable.

I know what my normal dose is. I adjust "within" that dose to "go by feel". There is absolutely no question that in winter, up North, I need more just to stay warm. Same thing during Florida summers, I need to reduce the dose, otherwise I sweat too much. 

I take NDT, and have discovered that I ride on the T3. So I split the dose up 4x per day. It's the only way I can function without getting cold in the middle of the day and crashing on the couch.


----------

